# SHELL DWELLERS - How many ocellatus (gold) for 29 Gallon?



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I have been on this forum.

I am turning my 29 gallon into a shell dweller tank, and I really like the appearance of the Lamprologus ocellatus (gold). But I am curious how many I should put into my 29 gallon. It will be the only shell dwelling species in the tank. .. I'm also curious what species could mix with ocellatus (if anything) to give the top half of the tank some action?... I have two apple snails currently in the tank. Will they be ok to keep in the tank, or will they be picked on?


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I love being ignored! hahaha


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Start with 6. A dominant male will emerge and let you know who should stay and who should go. If you're lucky, he'll keep a female or two.

I'd go with a non-cichlid for the upper water in a tank that size. Lots to choose from.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You only waited one hour, LOL. :thumb:


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

make sure you put things in to break line of sight and divide that tank up a bit, or the male could easily harass his ladies to death in the first few weeks.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

tranced said:


> make sure you put things in to break line of sight and divide that tank up a bit, or the male could easily harass his ladies to death in the first few weeks.


Like what kind of things? I have lots of shells in there now and two nice coral pieces.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> You only waited one hour, LOL. :thumb:


I'm impatient sometimes, hahaha


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

prov356 said:


> Start with 6. A dominant male will emerge and let you know who should stay and who should go. If you're lucky, he'll keep a female or two.
> 
> I'd go with a non-cichlid for the upper water in a tank that size. Lots to choose from.


Is the ocellatus not a good shell dweller to start with?
Do you have any suggestions for the "non-cichlid" for the upper tank water? Just curious what you think is a good tank mate with shell dwellers for a 29 gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

The reason I was considering the gold ocellatus was b/c I like their shape and from all the photos I have seen, they have a pretty color. The sand in my tank is pale; almost white. I have read a lot about Neolamprologus multifasciatus and how great they are, but I'm afraid they will blend in with my sand color too much. Plus, my shells are pale in color as well. I know shellies aren't "colorful" fish, but if possible I'd like to get a species that can at least be seen in my tank and not so camouflaged. Make sense? All I know is I want a shell dweller tank, I want the fish to stay 2 inches or smaller when full grown, and I want a shell dwelling species that isn't white or super pale b/c of my sand color! Any suggestions? Please don't say change my sand color, bc I can't do that! It cost too dang much!

I think my kids will love watching the shell dwellers move the sand and shells around; and so will I! But since I am new to shell dwellers, I need some help in choosing the perfect fish.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

For your money multies are a much more enjoyable fish to keep in a species tank. They'll stand out plenty against pale sand and they are a much more active fish with it comes to rearranging their surroundings than the other shellies. They are actually my personal favourites and I've kept pretty much every shelldweller in the lake (There are probably some along the Congo shore that we don't have access to  ). Trust me, go with the multies you will not be disappointed. I personally like some form of Australian blue-eyes for dithers, but any small upper strata fish will work.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with the multies. I also use a pale colored sand and the multies are still easily seen.

another plus with multies is you get to see multiple generations of fry because they do not bother their young.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Like what kind of things? I have lots of shells in there now and two nice coral pieces.


i would say as long as the corals are like 4-5" or taller they will work fine. just anything that breaks the tank into two or more 'sections', as the males can be quite hard on the females at first, if they are out of sight though, they seem to be ignored alot more, which is a good thing...


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Multies... they do seem to be awesome from everything I read about them ... but are there several different types to choose from? For example, if I call around to some local fish stores and ask for multies, will I get what I need or do I need to ask for a specfic type of multi??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lamprologus multifasciatus. Maybe first ask if they have shellies because not all LFS carry them.

If you just say multi's you might get synodontis. 

Although there ARE collection points for this fish, conversations among hobbyists seem to ignore them to some extent.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Ask for Lamprologus multifasciatus. Sometimes they are also listed as neolamprologus multifasciatus - it's the same fish. The different "types" would be different collection locations. However, for multis, I've never seen a collection point listed.

They may have to order them for you. Around here, I've never seen multies stocked at the fish store.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had my multis for over a year now, and started with 5 in a 15 long.
I have sold some, given some away, and still have so many that i recently moved them to a 
24X24X12 inch high square tank, with rock-work in the back.
One thing I have noticed is that the older the multis get, the darker their stripes become, which makes them more appealing. When I first got them, they were quite pale, but the larger ones now are much more attractive.
Here is a video of my "multi square":


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone..... multis it is... I will probably order them online. That seems to be the only way I can ever get exactly what I am looking for, haha.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

One more question and then I think I will be good...

Someone suggested 6 ocellatus for my 29 gallon but I have decided to go the multi route instead.. so should I add 6 multis or more/less to my 29 gallon? All that is in there now are two apple snails b/c I just sold the last of my yellow lab juvies yesterday thanks to Craig's List. I'm sooo ready for this tank to now be a shell dweller tank!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I would do around ten. Like everybody said they will breed like mad eventually, but it does take awhile for them to mature.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

When stocking for breeding, six is a popular number because it statistically gives you very good odds of getting at least one male or one female in the group. So, I would say six or more would be fine to start with.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did six when I did shellies.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I love this website! I have referred so many people to this site ever since I found it a year ago. I wish everyone would care enough about their cichlids to review this site before buying!

I am going to buy 6 Lamp. multifasciatus Mbita today.


----------

